# Mackay Dumbleton 1st Yak Jack



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Finally it's happened, I am no longer a Yak Jack virgin. Saturday morning 4 am, I open my eyes and drag myself out of bed. It's the middle of winter but the temperature is sitting around 15 degrees . With this warmer than average winter weather I decided my target species for the day would be Mangrove Jack. At the launch site I was greeted by a spectacular red dawn with the clouds setting the glassy surface of the water on fire with dazzling reflections. In my family, Mangrove Jack have always been somewhat understatedly, referred to as Red Bream and with that red sunrise at my back I paddled upstream prepared for an encounter with this iconic fish. My Shimano Aernos 2500 was spooled with 6lb braid and 14lb leader which is probably on the lighter side of Mangrove Jack fishing. I was about 2 hours into the session with only a couple of follows by some tentative fish to show for my efforts. My lure of choice was a Rapala Skitter Pop and I had been using a slow retrieve most of the morning. I decided to change it up to see if I could entice a strike using a much quicker retrieve making lots of surface disturbance. Almost immediately my lure was smashed only ten feet away from the Yak. The ensuing fight consisted of several screaming runs where the fish attempted to take my lure back home to place on its trophy wall but this time it was not to be. A 42cm Mangrove Jack was netted with minimum fuss and I then paddled to shore for some photos of my first Yak Jack.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on the red bream!

Awesome fish on 6lb main line


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Al. Its been a long time coming!


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Way to go Scott ,wish i had been there to see it mate


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fish mate they're a nightmare from a yak! Nice photo that third one too.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Great Jack! Good effort to get one this time of the year, I guess it a bit warmer up there.


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Good shit! My favorite creek fish. Good job.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Great effort Scotty...Congrats on your first Jack from da yak....I to was greeted by a fantastic sunrise at OOnooie with the faint odour of rotten dunder..... 

Cheers

Stevo.....


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah yes Bungy, I grew up in Sarina so I am very familiar with the odour you talk of. Feeling a little home sick now.... NOT!!! :lol:

Cheers Scotty


----------

